#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  We hebben een otootje....

## s142918

Het lijkt erop alsof Puple de wet van Murphy achter zich aan heeft op het moment. Gelukkig geen ernstig ongeluk dit keer, maar toch.

http://www.112rivierenland.nl/fotoal....php?album=494

Wees aub voorzichtig met wind, regen en lading! Je bus wordt een onvoorspelbaar projectiel, al rijd je nog zo netjes en goed!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Het lijkt erop alsof Puple de wet van Murphy achter zich aan heeft op het moment. Gelukkig geen ernstig ongeluk dit keer, maar toch.
> 
> http://www.112rivierenland.nl/fotoal....php?album=494
> 
> Wees aub voorzichtig met wind, regen en lading! Je bus wordt een onvoorspelbaar projectiel, al rijd je nog zo netjes en goed!



Een verdomt goede test of je flightcases wel goed beschermen :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark-LED

Een verdomd slechte grap...

----------


## moderator

iemand een update over bestuurder en eventuele bijrijder? Ziet er best heftig uit.

----------


## MC Party

"crewbus" totall los geraakt bij een ongeval op de A2, de chauffeur kwam met enige schrik en veel glas vrij.
De stormachtige wind was de oorzaak. Plotsklaps een hevige windstoot en  hij probeerde te corrigeren en weer de weg op te komen maar werd gelanceerd en eindigde op de vangrail.
Foto's zijn hier te vinden

vd site.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Blijft lullig dat je zelfs door een windstoot zoiets mee kan maken. Helaas is er weinig aan te doen, zeker nu achteraf. Beetje jammer dat er mensen spottend over moeten doen.

----------


## moderator

Wows...lollig...obnderwerp is van mijn hand!

Stond in een overlijdensonderwerp. dat leek mij niet gepast....
Als de titel als aanstootgevend wordt ervaren dan verneem ik dat graag...

----------


## Kilian

Ik vraag me toch echt af hoe de bus zo, tussen de vangrails, is neergekomen. Er tussen gerold als het ware?

----------


## kokkie

Let op, ik zeg niet dat het hier het geval is, maar ...

Het kutte aan die busjes is dat ze veel te hard kunnen, er best veel gewicht in mag, maar de rijeigenschappen dan ook heel erg veranderen. 

120km per uur met een halfvol busje kan wel onder droge omstandigheden, maar anders niet.
120km per uur met een vol busje kan niet!
Ik heb het hier dan uiteraard over het gewicht van de lading.

En zorg altijd dat alles vast ligt. Een schuivend versterkerrack van 100kg, kan meer dan voldoende zijn om je op z'n kant te leggen als je te hard een bocht ingaat of een schisse inhaalmanouvre doet op de snelweg.

----------


## StijnS

En hoeveel flightcases "ontbraken" er achteraf? :P

----------


## schrobbelbop

De jongen die het busje reed heeft echt mazzel gehad. hij is over de kopgeslagen en tussen de vangrails terecht gekomen. 

Het busje was al begrensd op 130 omdat deze busje idd veel te veel pk's hebben (160!). oppassen geblazen met de wind en deze verlengde scheurijzers!
de spullen in het busje hebben zo goed als niks geleden.

----------


## JeroentjE

> En hoeveel flightcases "ontbraken" er achteraf? :P



Geen, mijn waarde collega's van de BZB kwamen net na het ongeval met de oplegger langs en hielpen een helpende hand. Ik kwam denk ik 3 kwartier eerder voorbij dus heb het niet meegekregen die nacht.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Tuurlijk, zoiets is niet leuk... Ik weet niet hoe het gebeurd is, maar het lijkt op gewoon te snel te hebben gereden, tsjah, dan gebeuren zulke ongelukken..

----------


## Mifex

Hey daar reed ik langs toen het ongeluk net gebeurde, moest in  'shertochebos zijn om een ledvloer uit elkaar te halen en toen zagen we op de heenweg deze auto in de berm! We wouden nog uitstappen maar het was te gevaarlijk door de sterke wind. Nu ik het zo zie is het busje ook nog van purplegroup!

----------


## beyma

Phoee, dat is niet best jongens !! 

Aan de voorruit te zien hebben de inzittende gelukkig een gordel om gehad,anders had je er twee typische "hoofdafdrukken" in gezien...

Wij hebben ooit ook -dubbel !- verlengde spinters gehad op de zaak, en hebben daar eens de 170 km/h mee gehaald  :EEK!:  
Feit is wel dat ze beladen een betere wegligging hebben dan onbeladen,maar tegen een onverwachte rukwind ben je vrijwel kansloos, ook al heb je alle afkortingen aan staan....

----------


## Freek Fokker

> 'shertochebos



Waar moest je zijn?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ben laatst nog bij een cursus gweest van purple vanuit ons werk,, en toen hadde ze het ook eve over dat ongeluk blijkbaar was hij ook erg moe gweest van een klus, en blijkbaar was hij niet meer goed aant oplette en toen krege ze een rukwind waardoor hij het macht over het stuur verloor en hij is tegen de vangrail aan geknald,,

----------


## Gast1401081

Kortom:
Rij voorzichtig, jongens, en beter 10 min later thuis dan nooit meer thuis.

----------


## som

> Kortom:
> Rij voorzichtig, jongens, en beter 10 min later thuis dan nooit meer thuis.



met deze stelling ben ik het meer dan eens,
dus denk aan jezelf en aan wat op je wacht.

----------


## Hansound

Ik heb begrepen dat deze minivrachtwagens regelmatig ter discussie staan bij de overheid.
Zie er nog wel eens een begrenzer opkomen.
Regelmatig zijn ze  meer dan 3500 kg en dan toch een flinke snelheid, 
Maar wind en een bus zijn geen vrienden :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flurk

Heb zo een naar gevoel bij dit alles (en een déjà vu).De ware oorzaak van zo'n ongeval wordt meestal nooit achterhaald.
Maar ervaring leert dat als een wagen(camion of personenwagen) na 3 uur s'nachts een ongeval heeft (of veroorzaakt), dit meestal niet alleen aan rukwinden of ander extreme weersomstandigheden ligt.Een samenloop van omstandigheden zou eerlijker zijn( drank,vermoeidheid,...)

----------


## smmeij

Ja, maar op het moment dat je vermoeit bent dan zet je de wagen toch bij de eerste de beste mogelijkheid aan de kant?!

Regelmatig half slapend achter het stuur gezeten, en een keer net niet de vangrail meegenomne, het leert je wel wat, zet die bak maar stil, slaap een half uurtje en rij dan weer verder...
Das beter voorjezelf, en ook voor je andere mede weggebruikers...

gegroet, Sander

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

"Als je haast hebt, dan ben je zelf te laat vertrokken"
" Op de terugweg kan je geen haast meer hebben"

Dit geval niet veroordelend, valt het me in algemene zin op dat er erg hard gereden wordt in erg zwaar beladen wagens. Wagen die overigens wel in kategorie B vallen. 
Hoe vaak zie je 's ochtens niet 'zo'n bouwbusje voorbij zeilen met zo'n jong guppie achter het stuur en de laadbak helemaal volgepropt. 3 meter achter de voorligger hangend, 130 als minimale snelheid. Onverantwoord. Net zoals ouders die een kind op de achterbank hebben zitten en met 120 bumperkleven.
Gevaarlijker dan bestelbusjes vind ik toch ook de bakwagetjes. 
"maar je mag toch 120 met deze wagens?" Dit hoor ik vaak collega's roepen. Dat betekent niet dat je 120 MOET rijden. Maar ja, waar ligt de fout? Diegene die achter het stuur zit, heeft de verantwoordelijkheid over de lading en medepassagiers. Dus wie zet je als bedrijf achter het stuur?? Ga je voor"zijn ze lekker op tijd"of ga je voor "komt het heel over".

----------


## verrylight

inderdaad het was een combinatie van vermoeidheid en slechte weersomstandigheden.

Ik kan het weten, ik was de bestuurder van het busje.
Maar het tankstation, de lucht, waar ik even wilde gaan stoppen was ongeveer 4 kilometer verderop, dus het kwam heel erg ongelukkig.

De situatie:
Ik ben rechts van de weg geraakt, al rijdende half door het gras en half op de weg. Probeerde ik te corrigeren. Op het moment dat de bus grip pakte schoot de bus door richting de vangreel aan de linkerkant van de weg.
Hoe dat t vanaf daar is gegaan weet ik zelfs niet helemaal, de bus is in iedergeval over de kop gegaan.

Het apparte was, ik ben ge-eindigd met de neus in de richting, waar ik vandaan kwam.


Twéé heel belangrijke dingen die ik avond weer even had geleerd: 

- Gordel om!!!!
- bij meer als 2x gapen in 5 minuten, oftewel als je moe bent, NIET rijden, en anders vaak stoppen en rusten. En denk niet: "het gaat wel tot aan thuis", want het is gebeurt voordat je er erg in hebt.

----------


## showband

bedankt voor je post. En vooral voor de waarschuwing. Het is weer festival seizoen! 

Allemaal voeten op de vloer houden. En blijven denken.

----------


## AJB

> Let op, ik zeg niet dat het hier het geval is, maar ...
> 
> Het kutte aan die busjes is dat ze veel te hard kunnen, er best veel gewicht in mag, maar de rijeigenschappen dan ook heel erg veranderen.



In onze business wordt sowieso veel te "rock&roll" omgaan met transport. Het is niet voor niets dat grote producties trailerchauffeurs hebben die overdag slapen, en dat we de crews vervoeren met nightliners. Op kleinere schaal is dit helaas niet te betalen..gevolg:
- Bij het laden snel naar huis willen, en niet kritisch op gewichtsverdeling en vastzetten materiaal
- Na 20 uur werk nog busjes gaan besturen
- Meestal dagen achtereen keiharde fysieke arbeid, en ook nog zelf rijden

Het is gevaarlijk mensen... Pak ff dat uurtje bij de pomp om te slapen, en 1x brrrrrrr betekend dat je naast de weg gaat rijden... STOPPEN dus.

Wat goed helpt als je toch de stoere rock&roller wilt zijn: chocolade... Meest directe energie, en dat houdt je zeker een tijdje wakker. Probeer je stofwisseling op gang te houden, dan kun je het altijd beter volhouden. Nadeel: eten onderweg en dan gaan slapen: niet zo goed voor je conditie  :Wink:

----------


## mac tecson

> Feit is wel dat ze beladen een betere wegligging hebben dan onbeladen,maar tegen een onverwachte rukwind ben je vrijwel kansloos, ook al heb je alle afkortingen aan staan....



Ja, dat klopt inderdaad. Dat komt omdat die dingen vaak achterwiel aandrijving hebben, maar als ze leeg zijn is het hopeloos. Die bak achterop weegt zelf niet zoveel en dus is er niks om de aangedreven wielen op de weg te drukken. Daarom is het lekker om wat gewicht achterin te hebben, dan is de verdeling tussen voor en achteras wat beter (50-50 is ideaal)

Ik las hier net al: ik probeerde te corrigeren. NOOIT doen, altijd meteen stoppen. Als je met links in het gras zit en rechts op de weg is er een gigantisch verschil in grip. Door hard naar rechts te sturen duw je het linker voorwiel tegen de grond en daar vind ie weer wat grip, maar als je dan de weg weer op bent met links voor (linksachter nog in het gras) is er opeens zoveel grip op het linkervoorwiel (en heel weinig op rechts omdat de bus dus gaan hellen) dat ie omslaat.
Dus als je in de brem komt: stuur recht houden (eventueel heel licht tegensturen om grote opstakels te ontwijken) en geleidelijk remmen. Daarbij moet je altijd zorgen dat je wielen verbonden zijn met de motor dus altijd in een versnelling zetten als je nog een flinke snelheid hebt.

Als je met hoge snelheid in de berm komt en al heel dicht bij de vangrail zit, laat hem er maar tegenaan glijden, dan blijft de bus in ieder geval rechtop, want eigen veiligheid is belangrijker dan die bus. Anders is er de kans op over de kop slaan, zoals hier. Jullie hebben echt geluk gehad.

Wat betreft belading: zware dingen op en voor de achteras en parren/ kleine spullen achter/bovenop.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Wat goed helpt als je toch de stoere rock&roller wilt zijn: chocolade... Meest directe energie, en dat houdt je zeker een tijdje wakker. Probeer je stofwisseling op gang te houden, dan kun je het altijd beter volhouden.



Voor energie werken die sportdrankjes heel goed. Isostar, Aquarius, AA, Extran, etc... Eten is op zich heel goed voor de concentratie, omdat je dan actief met iets bezig bent (actiever dan je stuur rechthouden en je rechtervoet neerhouden op die lange snelweg). Pakje kauwgom binnen handbereik is daarom nooit weg. Een lekkere koele sappige appel is op zulke momenten vaak ook erg lekker.
Daarnaast draai ik altijd wel mn stoel wat meer naar achteren, zodat mijn hoofd niet tegen de hoofdsteun aankomt (dus actievere houding).

Nog meer tips?  :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

liever heel weinig eten want door te veel wordt je extra vermoeid omdat je verteringsproces ook een hoop energie gaat vergen. Hou het dus maar bij dat stukje chocolade of de kauwgom.
Dat van die hoofdsteun werkt ook en ook als alarm: als je hoofd plots een neerwaarts schokje vertoont dan weet je dat je over de limiet zit en dringend een rustplaats moet zoeken.
Wat bij mij altijd helpt: hou het interieur koud dan heb je minder kans op indommelen door de aangename warmte (in de winter dus geen verwarming, in de zomer airco).

----------


## moderator

Mensen....al die tips zijn niet meer dan trucjes...
Voor ik ging 'entertainen' heb ik een poosje in de acuut medische zorgverlening gewerkt.

Doorgaans zijn ongelukken ten gevolge van oververmoeidheid eenzijdig, echter niet altijd.
Stel je zelf maar de volgende keiharde vraag:
zijn die paar euro's op de bank een mensenleven waard?

Mijn werkgever kan het prima waarderen als we na een pittige afbouw een extra overnachting pakken of de wagen aan de kant zetten.
Opdrachtgevers die daar weinig begrip voor hebben: kom een keer foto's bij me kijken.

----------


## axs

> Voor energie werken die sportdrankjes heel goed. Isostar, Aquarius, AA, Extran, etc...



Toch vreemd dat ik zelfs iemand ken die na ettelijke blikken redbull en wat isostar drankjes in slaap viel achter het stuur van een vrachtwagen.
En hij zal zeker geen uitzondering zijn.





> Daarnaast draai ik altijd wel mn stoel wat meer naar achteren, zodat mijn hoofd niet tegen de hoofdsteun aankomt (dus actievere houding).



Doe ik ook wel eens... 
stoel achterover is namelijk de IDEALE slaaphouding als ik de auto naast de kant zet om dat enige middel tegen vermoeidheid te benutten... RUSTEN!

Kan Ralph alleen maar bijtreden, denk trouwens dat ik hier een aardig mondje over mee mag praten.
Reis namelijk erg veel, zowel in de lucht (jetlags!) als per auto.
Vermoeidheid is me dus zeker bekend en het enige middel dat me daartegen helpt is een goed bed!

----------


## R. den Ridder

al die energiedrankjes leveren "valse" energie, ze gebruiken gewoon aanwezige energiereserves eerder op, denk zelfs dat het zo is dat als je heel de dag Red Bull slurpt omdat je absurd lange dagen draait je aan het eind van zo'n dag crasht danwel moe bent zonder het te beseffen, misschien nog wel gevaarlijker dan gewoon moe zijn.

Als je niet zo'n fan bent van Snickers ofzo helpen yoghurtsnacks als Breakers van friese vlag ook best lekker om snel wat extra energie te krijgen.

maargoed, enige remedie is inderdaad een uurtje plat te gaan als het echt niet meer gaat.. alleen stinkt dat zo met drie man in een vrachtwagencabine  :Wink:

----------


## rolanddeg

Buiten dat (wat ik volledig kan beamen) zorgen grote hoeveelheden dranken zoals Red Bull enz voor een gigantisch hoge bloeddruk. Leuk voor een paar keer, maar op langere termijn maak je je lichaam helemaal kapot. Ik zelf ben ook een keer 43 uur doorgegaan op 18 red bulls, dat was echt een gevalletje een keer nooit weer. Dan móet je blijven lopen, want zodra je gaat zitten val je in slaap... Oftewel: rusten is het beste medicijn!

----------


## cornedure

Het grote gevaar bij zulke vermoeidheid is de "waak"toestand. Bepaalde studies hebben aangetoond dat ongeveer de helft van de chauffeurs tijdens lange afstanden in deze waaktoestand terechtkomen. Het is niet echt slapen, maar ook niet actief op de weg letten.

Je weet als je in de waaktoestand hebt gezeten als je je achteraf niks meer herinnert van de laatste 10-20 km. Je hebt via je onderbewustzijn gereden. 

Nu, je kan in een knip van de waaktoestand naar de actieve toestand overgaan indien noodzakelijk (daar zorgt dat onderbewustzijn voor). Het grote gevaar ligt in extreme vermoeidheid. Dan ga je in een knip van waken naar slapen, met alle gevolgen vandien.

Allemaal theoretische blabla? Helemaal niet. Heb het zelf nog mogen ondervinden, en valt het best te vergelijken met iemand die het licht uitdoet. Ik heb toen enorm geluk gehad en sindsdien ga ik, nog voor ik de baan opga, na een klus nog 1 uurtje slapen in de auto. 

En wat is nog het gevaarlijkste: op bekend terrein rijden als je doodmoe bent. Daar ben je het minst alert omdat je de weg toch kent, en daar val je dan ook in slaap.

----------

